# Danish Oil



## sparkus88 (2 Jun 2012)

Does wood get much darker after the 1st coat with each coat of plain danish oil? I am applying it to a pine desk but unsure how many coats I'm going to need, therefore unsure how much oil I need. 

thanks
Mark


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (2 Jun 2012)

Well normally I use 3 coats for inside work but I have never used it with softwood/pine. Keep applying coats until you notice that its not soaking in anymore and then make that your last. How danish reacts on pine in terms of colour I can't help sorry.


----------



## Grahamshed (2 Jun 2012)

I dont find that it changes colour after the first coat. I usually apply two thickish coats with a cloth then give it a light sanding then put on a much thinner top coat.


----------



## RogerS (17 Jun 2012)

Beats me why people keep on using Danish oil when there are so many more modern products available that beat DO hands down on all fronts.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (17 Jun 2012)

Like what Roger?


----------



## RogerS (17 Jun 2012)

Rustin's Plastic Coating for one. The name makes it sound awful but it isn't.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Jun 2012)

+1 ...........Surprising how many people hate the stuff, though.


----------



## RogerS (17 Jun 2012)

Bad choice of name, I reckon. Looks nothing like anything plastic at all.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (18 Jun 2012)

Never used the stuff for the reason of the name. I do use rustins Danish Oil.

Now this plastic stuff, does it bring out the same colour and "natural" protection and is it food safe?. I say natural as danish oil although it is a mix and factory made, the base is linseed oil which is a natural product. I have always favored danish oil over other finishes on oak due to the way it makes oak look and don't leave a plastic'y coating like many other finishes. Ill be happy to try this rustins plastic one though.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Jun 2012)

If you wish to try it, don't use oak first off - use a piece of maple, beech, sycamore or something close grained. Experiment with the final finish on a smooth surface first - if you want a matt it'll look a bit odd on oak, because it'll show glossy freckles. You can choose between a flat finish, or virtually a french polish - if you over polish, you can flatten it back. On some woods the first coats take an age to dry, but subsequent coats are fine. Don't be tempted to use too many coats too quickly, no matter how dry it feels - I tried six coats in 24 hours, and had problems - the surface feels dry, but the solvents underneath get trapped. It's often worth using throwaway brushes.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (18 Jun 2012)

Now then it seems very much that Danish Oil is th better choose for Oak still and if the first coat takes to long to dry then again it seems Danish Oil is the better choose for me that needs to get products out ASAP.

Does this plastic stuff yellow b/white matt emulsion paint?


----------



## RogerS (18 Jun 2012)

Are we talking about the same stuff, Phil P, as I've not had any problems with it drying since it is a two-part chemical reaction type product.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Jun 2012)

Yes, Roger, we are. On some tropical hardwoods the first coat can take two or three hours to cure fully - after that it's minutes. I can't tell you which ones - they weren't identified. It's no big deal, but it slows you down when you're used to the stuff being touch dry so quickly.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (18 Jun 2012)

2-3 hours I don't consider a long time.

Ill pick some up and have a play.


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (22 Jun 2012)

Imo plastic coating odour is a lot worse than danish oil. 



How are you applying the PC? And finishing?


----------



## RogerS (22 Jun 2012)

Bradshaw Joinery":1qzako9p said:


> Imo plastic coating odour is a lot worse than danish oil.



Yes but it soon goes once it's cured.


----------



## inspector gadget (22 Jun 2012)

Is Danish Oil foodsafe? ie on chopping boards and worktops? 

I have been looking for a supply of mineral oil to no avail, journeys to local suppliers have all drawn blank looks... I finished up getting a 1 Litre tin of Rustins worktop oil with the silver microbial additives but needed a liver transplant after handing over the £28.00... I have many tins of Danish oil in my workshop but thought it may not be the best for the many chopping boards we have around our kitchen.

cheers

Les


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (22 Jun 2012)

Yes Danish Oil is food safe, I use it on most of my kitchen/dining products.


----------

